# Old Autotek Amp Worth Anything?



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello All,

I have an old Autotek amp and I am trying to see if it is worth anything. The model is 7054 btx and it is from the bass thrust series.

I don't know a whole lot about this amp. It came installed in a 1988 Mustang I had about 11 years ago. 

What do you guys think? I would like to get rid of this amp, and I am wondering how much it could be worth. The only thing I have for comparison is this ebay posting. He has his listed for $450.

Autotek Bass Thrust 7054 BTX 4 Channel Amp RARE Old School Used ZED Audio BTS | eBay

Here are some pics of mine.


 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

This is just my opinion but $450 is a pretty big stretch. It is a Zed amp so it has value but I would think more like $150-$180. Having the wiring harness' and the nice condition help. Good luck if you decide to sell it.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool amp, but I agree, the $450 asking price on eBay is WAY over value. I seriously doubt it would sell at 1/2 that price, even on eBay.

Amp is rated 22x4 at 4 ohms, may be a little underrated, but not a lot.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

450 never going to happen. It`s cool amp for a bill or two if you nostalgic.


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the input guys. I thought $450 sounded a little crazy too.

So it sounds like this amp may be worth $100-200. 

I think I will list this on ebay and start the auction around $50 and see what happens. 

Do you guys think people on here would be interested in something like this?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

@jf2006 I sent you a PM


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> @jf2006 I sent you a PM


I replied via email.


----------

